# Espresso tasting database for iPad



## PolarBearDave (Jul 24, 2012)

Just thought I would share the espresso tasting database I made for my iPad. As an espresso newbie, I've been trying to keep a record of everything. I couldn't find a suitable app in the app store so set about making something. I don't have an Apple developer licence but found a free mobile database app, Filemaker Go, which runs databases made on their desktop software, Filemaker Pro.

There are loads of different ways you could set a database for this up, but I went for:


records for each coffee (storing name, brand, photos of packaging/beans etc), linked to;

records of bags of each coffee (storing purchase date, roasting date, price etc.), linked to;

records of each shot made with the coffee (storing date, dose, grinder setting, time, weight, taste, rating etc.)


Anyway, I've attached some screenshots to maybe show it a bit better, and the empty database file if anyone wants it. You can get free trials of the desktop software to fiddle with the structure - you can only enter records on the free iPad app.

I've been using it for a couple of weeks and it's been rock solid; however, I obviously put in a disclaimer that if it messes up and loses your records, please don't blame me!

To use the database on your iPad, simply download the free Filemaker Go app from the app store, and then email the database file to yourself and open. Start by adding a coffee (+ symbol at the top of the coffee page), then add a bag of the coffee ('New bag' button on the coffee detail page). I think it's reasonably intuitive, but that may be because I made it!

Hope it may be of use to someone,

David

Database Dropbox Link (couldn't get zip file to upload): https://www.dropbox.com/sh/74vruotbzccxag2/Y4ll4bAXBs


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks really good Dave, well done! I'm gonna give this a go, thanks!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmm, Apparently can't download the database file with Safari?


----------



## PolarBearDave (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Michael,

That's odd. I just tried it through Safari on my machine and it seems fine.

This is how it works for me:

Click the link above, then click on the file on the Dropbox page, then click the Download button on the next page - and it downloads.

If you can think of a better way to host it? I can't get the forum attachments to accept a zipped version of it for some reason.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

All sorted







looks great!


----------



## PolarBearDave (Jul 24, 2012)

Or I've just found if you follow the link and download in Safari on your iPad after you have the Filemaker Go app installed, it gives you the option to open it straight from there.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks good - I might give this a try.


----------



## PolarBearDave (Jul 24, 2012)

Any feedback of suggestions or bugs found would be appreciated. Think I have about a week left of my free trial of the desktop software to finish it off.


----------



## kiwigirl42 (May 23, 2012)

Thank you for that. I have a spreadsheet I currently use but this will be much better. If anyone is looking for a good recipe database I have found Paprika really useful. Worth every penny

Edited to add: this database is brilliant. LOVE it. Thanks so much!


----------



## dougja (May 23, 2012)

Nice idea, I would try it but I set up a database on my pc that does the job nicely. Yours looks cool though


----------



## PolarBearDave (Jul 24, 2012)

I just uploaded an updated version (V1) to the same link above, which is very similar. The changes are:

- search pages for coffees and individual bags of coffee

- some more record sorting options

- changed the shot/coffee ratings to out of 100 (rather than 10)

- tidied up layout and field labels


----------



## Parksie (Jul 9, 2012)

I have been using the database over the weekend. I think it is going to be very useful for recording the best brew formulas and dialling in new beans.

Many thanks for making this available.

Parksie


----------



## kiwigirl42 (May 23, 2012)

Is there a way of updating the original file or do I need to re enter the coffees into new version. I ve looked and looked and can't work out how to import current files into updated database

Any ideas?


----------



## PolarBearDave (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes indeed, it is a pain. The free iPad app is limited in this respect but you can transfer records using the free trial of the desktop software.

I'm not planning any further changes after the current V2 which just fixed some minor bugs, so if you get transferred to this that should be it!

I think I've covered all the steps required below, but if anything's missing just give me a shout:

- Email yourself your current database from the iPad app by going to the little cog in the top right>Save/Send>Database>Email

- Download and install the trial of Filemaker Pro http://www.filemaker.co.uk/products/filemaker-pro/

- Get a blank copy of the latest version of the database (V2) and open it in Filemaker Pro from the box you get when launching the program

FIRST TABLE: COFFEE

Go to the blank Coffee Layout in the database (says 'Coffee:Summary' in the top left)

Go to File>Import Records>File

Select your old database file

Make sure the source says 'Coffee' and target says 'Current Table("Coffee")' & click import

Don't check 'Perform auto-enter options&#8230;.' & click Import

SECOND TABLE: COFFEE PURCHASES

Go to the blank Coffee Bag Layout in the database (says 'Coffee:Bag:Summary' in the top left)

Go to File>Import Records>File

Select your old database file

Make sure the source says 'Coffee Purchases' and target says 'Current Table("Coffee Purchases")' & click import

Don't check 'Perform auto-enter options&#8230;.' & click Import

THIRD TABLE: COFFEE SHOTS

Go to File>Manage>Layouts

Select 'Coffee Shots' & click Open

Go to File>Import Records>File

Select your old database file

Make sure the source says 'Coffee Brewings' (or Shots) and target says 'Current Table("Coffee Shots")' & click import

Don't check 'Perform auto-enter options&#8230;.' & click Import

That should be it. The only problems I think are:

- The bag finished/unfinished labels have changed (you need to recheck these)

- The ratings are now out of 100 (you need to go through and multiply the original by 10). You can do this by hand or if you've got loads, you can do it by creating a new dummy field:

Go to File>Manage>Database

Go to Fields tab and Table = 'Coffee Shots'

Type a new field name (e.g.RatingDummy) with type Calculation & click create

Type Rating*10 in the formula box that comes up & click OK

Then find the Rating field in the list and select it

Change the type to calculation & click change & then proceed

Type your new field name e.g. RatingDummy in the formula box that comes up & click OK

Click OK to exit the manage interface and return to the layout - all the ratings should now be multiplied up BUT WE'RE NOT FINISHED

Go to File>Manage>Database

Go to Fields tab and Table = 'Coffee Shots'

Find the Rating field again and change the type back to number & click change

Find your new created field e.g. RatingDummy and click delete

Click OK to exit and that should finally be it!

Send the file back to your iPad and all should hopefully work!

David


----------

